# Portable Laptop Tivo



## BoulderTraveler (Dec 10, 2009)

I can't find a thread posted in the past couple years on this subject.
We travel a lot and take along our Series 2 stored in its original packing box with spare cables, etc. It works well on cable, with or without a box and Directv. It's easy to take along in the car but not suitable for plane travel.

Would Tivo be interested in selling a Tivo that has features of the present desktop size box in a much smaller size package? 

Most everything else has become smaller, why not a Tivo box?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Why not just connect the Tivo to your network router and download the shows to a computer/laptop or even burn to DVD and bring along a portable DVD player.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think the TiVo docs still say something about not putting anything on top of it, but realistically, a TiVo has to live in the A/V rack with other components. To that end, it's better if it roughly matches their dimensions. To be sure, their are component makers violating this rule (most dramatically, Boxee), but that's dumb -- not everything can be on top. My own S3 supports a Blu-ray player.

The forthcoming TiVo Premiere will be lower-profile, but its width still appears fairly standard. (I can't tell about the depth, since we only have an illustration of the back panel to go on).


----------

